# Ammonia ,again



## egmezz (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello all again.
I seem to have an ongoing problem with high ammonia levels. I have read just about all the FAQ's but still have some questions?
I have one RBP 5in in a 30 gal tank. I do not overfeed, all food is consumed within minutes
I have checked all the obvious reasons for high ammonia levels. I do regular water changes and gravel cleaning. My ammonia levels are between 4.0-8.0 one or two days after a water change. Nitrites are consistanly 0 ppm. my nitrates are usually around 40 to 80 ppm. Also my ph is at best 6.0 I am told a low ph will kill off bacteria. I am slowly raising my ph level Any suggestions on proper ph for a rpb. I am also using zeolite crystals in my filter along with ammo loc.
Any info would be appreciated thank you


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Did you cycle your tank?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What filter are you using and are you cleaning filter media with tap water?


----------



## egmezz (Mar 13, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> Did you cycle your tank?
> [snapback]1099908[/snapback]​


In a word no I was not aware of cycling as much as I am now. However I set up the tank in Feb 05 Let it run for two weeks added some goldfish and had water tested at pet store chemistry was good I purchased a small RBP. All was well until 6weeks ago when my ammonia levels spicked


----------



## egmezz (Mar 13, 2005)

sccavee said:


> What filter are you using and are you cleaning filter media with tap water?
> [snapback]1099938[/snapback]​


The filter I am using is a Top fin hangs off the back with A tube drawing water up into the unit the media is in a poly fiber bag in the bag is carbon. I have added additional carbon and ammonia absorbing media. Next is a sponge like element designed to encourage bacterial growth. I also have the under gravel type and yes I do rinse off just the media bag with tap water


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Are you treating your tap water to remove chlorine or chloramine? If not the chlorine/chloramine will kill the good bacteria in the tank and cause a spike in ammonia when the tank gets forced to cycle again.

Also, when you clean the filters do not use tap water, it kills the good bacteria in the filter, and can cause the tank to go through a mini or major cycle.


----------



## egmezz (Mar 13, 2005)

Bluegill said:


> Are you treating your tap water to remove chlorine or chloramine? If not the chlorine/chloramine will kill the good bacteria in the tank and cause a spike in ammonia when the tank gets forced to cycle again.
> 
> Also, when you clean the filters do not use tap water, it kills the good bacteria in the filter, and can cause the tank to go through a mini or major cycle.
> [snapback]1101099[/snapback]​


All water is treated for chlorine chloramine before adding to tank


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Don't rinse any of your filter media in tap water. Your killing the good bacteria that is growing in the media. When you clean you filter, or do a filter media change also do a water change and reserve some of the water you draw off the tank. Use the water drawn off the tank to rinse your filter parts.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

egmezz said:


> I also have the under gravel type and yes I do rinse off just the media bag with tap water
> [snapback]1101004[/snapback]​


You should check your under gravel filtration system to see if there is any decaying waste in the system.

Also, you should NOT rinse anything in your filters with TAP WATER. You should be using tank water.


----------

